# Puerto Ide de lectora de CD, como controlarlo.



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola! buenos dias a todos!, resulta que ando creandome una especie de home theater y queria incorpolarle una lectora de cd que tengo, y me gustaria controlarla por el puerto IDE pero de todas las cosas q encontre te dan el codigo HEX o ASM y gracias...no encuentro donde te expliquen el funcionamiento del puerto IDE para que yo pudiera desarrollar el software. mi idea seria controlar la lectora con un AT89S52 en basic si es posible...ya que para mas no me dan los conocimientos ..alguien tiene algo de info de este puerto?? Muchas gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 5, 2010)

intente, si, pero por todos lados habia circuitos con pic

saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 5, 2010)

sisi, yo tambien, pero no busco el c*ircui*to con el programa *h*echo... Solo busco algun lado donde te diga los codigos binarios que representan cada accion a la lectora, como play, stop, etc, etc me explico? Para asi yo poder hacer el programa y ver si con este Atmel se puede... Muchas gracias saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 5, 2010)

fue un comentario no mas, no te puedo ayudar por eso mismo, no cazo un fulbo de pics, asi que cuando me tope con esa limitacion me olvide de mi proyecto, borrando los links que tenia

suerte y saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 5, 2010)

Encontrè esto en otra pagina:
" 
  Hola, con respecto a ATAPI

Definiciones de *ATAPI* en la web:
 [SIZE=-1]La interfaz IDE (Integrated Drive Electronics) o ATA (Advanced Technology Attachment) controla los dispositivos de almacenamiento masivo de datos, como los discos duros y ATAPI (Advanced Technology Attachment Packet Interface) añade además dispositivos como, las unidades CD-ROM. IDE significa Integrated Drive Electronics --Controlador Electrónico Incorporado-- que indica que el controlador del dispositivo se encuentra integrado en la electrónica del dispositivo. ...
es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATAPI[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sigla de AT Attachement Packet Interface (interfaz de paquetes para conectar a AT). ATAPI es el protocolo mediante el cual las unidades de CD-ROM se comunican con la computadora sobre la interfaz IDE.
www.hospedajeydominios.com/mambo/documentacion-manual_linux-pagina-141.html[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Interfaz de programación para sistemas de bus AT. Es un estándar que siguen la mayoría de los lectores de CdRom
www.proclave.com/esp/cursos/glosario.htm[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Interfaz que existe entre el ordenador y los lectores CD-ROM, por ejemplo. La interfaz ATAPI proporciona las instrucciones adicionales necesarias para controlar un reproductor CD-ROM o DVD-ROM.
www.portal-uralde.com/dica.htm[/SIZE]

Con respecto a el uso de PIC para acceder a CD te paso esta pagina que te puede gustar el proyecto.

http://www.terra.es/personal5/ajss123/esp2.htm

Aca tenes mas info ( son varios links)

http://www.piclist.com/techref/drives.htm"


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 6, 2010)

ey!! muchas gracias!! lo voy a leer! y despues comento!! Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 8, 2010)

Ehh, pssss, shhhh: Hay un tema al que le acaban de dar un voleo que te puede servir: Controlar Lectora con PIC
Este mensaje se autodestruirá...


----------



## Meta (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola:

Quiero ver controlar el lectro de disco con el PIC. Por ejemplo, abrir y cerrar la bandeja desde el PIC, cosas así.

El enlace de arriba no funciona.

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2013)

Mira en www.8052.com hay un ejemplo completo con un 8052, es cuestión de mirar el funcionamiento.


----------



## Meta (Abr 20, 2013)

No veo nada de controlar un lector IDE o SATA.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 21, 2013)

Me parece que se ha perdido, se ve que han cambiado de servidor y se han borrado muchas cosas, habrá que buscar en el caché de google.
Habían unos cuantos proyectos de generar vídeo etc y uno de ellos era precisamente controlar un CF-IDE para reproducir música


----------

